# Long-casting surface lures for kingies?



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Look for a lure that has shifting weights inside which move to the tail of the lure during casting to aid with distance. Many Japanese lures have this, as do halco roostas. I've never caught a kingy though.


----------



## plankton (Oct 30, 2010)

I imagine those halco roosta poppers would cast well and I've heard that williamson jet poppers work well on kingies but I'm not sure how far they can be cast. Back in the US I used to use some big surface poppers for beach and rock fishing, I've still got a few and I'm gonna try them for some kingies from the yak. Check out the link below, big lures that cast a mile:

http://saltybugger.com/Fatheadpoppers.htm


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

paddle out 50m on a yak, then you only have to cast 10m ;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaVGPDoAAAvXgAAQQIMEwBAAP+vfICAASMe1EyaPU9R6mmjT1PUIp+qbIhpiGjJjSJSdK+gqDa6wJgc4ihnCtgqj5LEyO2Ta36m8swsNFsbjhyKueaNHX+wxujQXgeZMJUyLuSKcKEhSox4dAA==


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Try some of these out. Just be aware that some of the bigger lures will require 15-24kgs sticks to throw them on.

Halco Rooster poppers (Halco)
Ocean Potion Stick baits (Gladiator Tackle)
Bruce the Popper (Gladiator Tackle)
S.W. Lab Fat Tail popper (Ozflex)
River 2 Sea Dumbell popper (River 2 Sea)
Cotton Cordell Pencil Poppers (Basser Millyard)

Hope this helps.

Cheers Nick.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

A freind of mine use to drill holes in the tail of the roosta poppers and put small ball sinkers in then epoxy over the holes. Helps with casting distance and as long as you dont add to much weight theigh will still float but with there tail down in the water.


----------

